# hello fiends



## ECTO COOL (Aug 24, 2010)

hey every bodies just signed up you all gearin up for Halloween yet??? i know i am :jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Ecto Cool! Yes, I am thinking and planning for the creepy holiday season.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ecto. We start gearing up around here in November.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome. 
Next years projects start as soon as the last prop is put away from this years haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

we never stopped gearing up for the spooky festivities! we just take long breaks from it now and then!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm starting to get warmed up.... the forum helps!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Ecto!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Unlike Wildcat, some of us never put the decorations away...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Ecto!


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

Greetings !! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Geared up...HA...I'm already in panic mode!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum I'm about finished for this year on the props


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## ECTO COOL (Aug 24, 2010)

yea i am the same way i never put my stuff up and i never stop thinking about it it's an all day every day thing for me thanx you all so much for the warm welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy, EC!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Already planning for next year, and have three props in the works. Mostly things I know I won't finish for this year!!


----------

